# Congrats Canadian Men compound team



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice shooting guys, a silver is a great achievement!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I am led to beleive the women got Bronze 

Great shooting Team Canada


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Great news for both of your compound teams. We are very proud of all the archers recurves and compounds that traveled to Utah to shoot...


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry for my ignorance, but who where on the teams?


----------



## ! 1340 (Apr 15, 2004)

The men team:
Simon Rousseau Qc
Dietmar Trilius On
Christopher Perkins On

The Women Team
Camille Bouffard-Demers Qc
Dawn Croszko On
Charlene Parlee Nb

Great perfomance from both teams.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

! 1340 said:


> The men team:
> Simon Rousseau Qc
> Dietmar Trilius On
> Christopher Perkins On
> ...


Dawn *G*roszko is from Alberta


----------

